# Lanark village



## twtabb (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody ever been there. Thinking about staying there for a month this summer with wife and kids. What is there to do besides fishing. Any tips on fishing this area?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

That's in my home range.  The fishing is fantastic, both inshore and offshore.  The islands are also close by with their sugar white beaches.  Not much in the way of shopping, so the laddies will have to suck it up, but they usually find a way to cope.  Restaurants are decent, Angelo's is excellent but pricey.  Hammaknocker's has decent BBQ and great burgers.

Fishing:  The flats in front of Lanark and back to the east towards Turkey Point are some of the best and most pristine in the state.  The turkey Point Shoals are an excellent spot to sight fish tarpon in the summer and you'll see the $40K skiffs lined up and waiting at sunrise.  The backside of Dog Island is BIG trout territory, especially just to the west of the Tyson's Harbor. And Dog Island Reef is patrolled by large specks, cruising cobia and marauding packs of spanish.  Offshore holds massive amounts of grouper, snapper, kings, cobia, AJ's, etc... all summer.  There is an extensive artificial reef program run by OAR and all the reefs are listed on the web.  The Apalachicola Reef holds schools of big mangrove snapper all summer.

When are you going?


----------



## twtabb (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking to go down 1 week of june and come and go for the month. How far of a run is it to the islands ( little st. george) and some of those pretty beaches. Thinking I could drop off the wife and kids then do some fishing.

I have one place I am looking at to rent do you now of any rentals at a decent price in that area?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

"Little" St. George is a loooooong boat ride from Lanark and offers nothing that St. George and Dog Islands don't.  Dog Island is about 3 miles across the bay, St. George (east end) is a good 10 mile run down the bay and Little St. George is right at 31 miles, maybe a tad more.

We rent a place every summer for a week at St. Teressa for about $800 a week.  Check the website, they might still have some openings.  The gentleman's name is Steve Metzki.

http://beachview.com/beach_house_for_lease.htm


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 29, 2008)

grouper sandwich said:


> That's in my home range.  The fishing is fantastic, both inshore and offshore.  The islands are also close by with their sugar white beaches.  Not much in the way of shopping, so the laddies will have to suck it up, but they usually find a way to cope.  Restaurants are decent, Angelo's is excellent but pricey.  Hammaknocker's has decent BBQ and great burgers.
> 
> Fishing:  The flats in front of Lanark and back to the east towards Turkey Point are some of the best and most pristine in the state.  The turkey Point Shoals are an excellent spot to sight fish tarpon in the summer and you'll see the $40K skiffs lined up and waiting at sunrise.  The backside of Dog Island is BIG trout territory, especially just to the west of the Tyson's Harbor. And Dog Island Reef is patrolled by large specks, cruising cobia and marauding packs of spanish.  Offshore holds massive amounts of grouper, snapper, kings, cobia, AJ's, etc... all summer.  There is an extensive artificial reef program run by OAR and all the reefs are listed on the web.  The Apalachicola Reef holds schools of big mangrove snapper all summer.
> 
> When are you going?



Work for the Chamber of Commerce do ya!


----------



## twtabb (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I was naming the wrong island. I am just looking for  a bearby beach/island to do some stuff with the kids and wife. Then get to some good fishing water for trout and reds.
Thanks for the info. Any place on line to get some good maps of the water in those areas? public boat ramps?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> Work for the Chamber of Commerce do ya!



Maybe I should apply!

twtabb, go here...http://www.oar-reefs.org/reefs.htm  and here...https://store.intermediaoutdoors.com/shop/ItemDetail.aspx?item=C21STM&


----------



## twtabb (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the websites. I think we have found a place at Alligator point. Will be exploring that area and looking for some gator trout and big reds.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Apr 30, 2008)

In them waters you wont have to look to hard!


----------



## grim (May 1, 2008)

Try the inshore fishing reports board at www.bigbendfishing.net 

There are a good number of reports from that area.


----------



## holton27596 (May 1, 2008)

I will be going down for a week in Nov. Where is dog island reef and appalachicola reef? Thanks. I have fished out from carrabelle before and it was great.


----------



## Mac (Jul 21, 2009)

good info thanks


----------



## mark1152 (Jul 22, 2009)

*online charts*

trhttp://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/GulfCoastViewerTable.shtmly noaa online charts 11400, 11401, etc for the area you are looking for


----------

